# Bridge camera on a budget



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Well a late xmas idea for my dad is to get him a camera for when he goes to the arctic next year.

Hes after a really good zoom. I have been looking at various bridge cams but i'm not clued up really.

Unfortunetly i'm on a budget so after the best cam i can get for around £150, not really fussed if its not the latest model as long as its good at good zoom and image stabilizer.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

My sister has a fujifilm finepix s4000
And its a cracking little camera 30x Zoom too
Here is a link : 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004G8Q60K/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1324292373&sr=8-1

I recenty upgraded my fujifilm s2950 for a fuji hs20exr and up to now i love it

Liam.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I can vouch for Fuji

I had the 6500fd bridge for years and have bought myself the HS20 for my birthday coming up. Not used it yet but the reviews are great

Check out the fuji recon models and also Hot deals.co.uk always some good buys on their as you will need a case, memory card and some goood batterys also.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a Fuji Bridge Camera too. Great cams and come under the "Superzoom" category with 20-30x zoom.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Yer been looking at the fuji ones, the HS20 is a bit too much but looks a really nice cam.

How about the Fujifilm FinePix S3200?

Fujifilm FinePix S3200HD Digital Camera+8GB: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Is that any good? Seems a reasonable price


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There's a big problem in one word you mentioned - ARCTIC - all cameras are affected by extreme cold, especially the batteries, but even if you can get the power to work you may encounter other failures in Arctic temperatures. It's been hard enough getting DSLRs to work in the most recent Winters, let alone a budget digital.

In all honesty you're not going to get a Bridge camera worth bothering with for £150, and certainly not one which is going to work with any degree of reliability in prolonged seriously sub-zero temperatures.

In my opinion, you'd be better to give him a voucher toward buying a better more resilient camera for his trip, than buying a compromise which just isn't going to work with any great reliability. Also take advice from one with experience in such conditions.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

matty_206 said:


> Yer been looking at the fuji ones, the HS20 is a bit too much but looks a really nice cam.
> 
> How about the Fujifilm FinePix S3200?
> 
> ...


For use here in the UK that's propably OK-ish, but in Arctic conditions I don't think so. Fully charged batteries will appear flat after a very short period in extreme cold, plastics will become brittle and condensation within the camera will probably freeze up.

You don't say exactly where your Father is going and at what time of year, but these factors have a very serious influence on what will be useable up there.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

DW58 said:


> There's a big problem in one word you mentioned - ARCTIC - all cameras are affected by extreme cold, especially the batteries, but even if you can get the power to work you may encounter other failures in Arctic temperatures. It's been hard enough getting DSLRs to work in the most recent Winters, let alone a budget digital.
> 
> In all honesty you're not going to get a Bridge camera worth bothering with for £150, and certainly not one which is going to work with any degree of reliability in prolonged seriously sub-zero temperatures.
> 
> In my opinion, you'd be better to give him a voucher toward buying a better more resilient camera for his trip, than buying a compromise which just isn't going to work with any great reliability. Also take advice from one with experience in such conditions.


I see your point but my old man isn't 'in to' photography, he just wants something with a long zoom. Hes going on a cruise to the arctic so i dont think the equipment will be exposed to extreme temps for long periods of time.

Just struggeling for a gift for him and thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Try this one it's what i had before i got my hs20 it was a brill little camera you cant go wrong:
eHome Bundle: Fuji S2950 Digital Camera 18x Zoom +4x: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Liam


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I will find out exactly where he is going and when


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

matty_206 said:


> I see your point but my old man isn't 'in to' photography, he just wants something with a long zoom. Hes going on a cruise to the arctic so i dont think the equipment will be exposed to extreme temps for long periods of time.
> 
> Just struggeling for a gift for him and thought this would be a good idea?


If that's the case I'm sure he'd be OK - I was assuming it might be something more extreme.

If you do go for something with rechargeable batteries, it's wise to keep them warm, i.e. in a pocket, until such time as he's about to use the camera. If it uses rechargeable AA batteries as with the Fuji you mentioned, suggest investing in AA Lithium batteries instead as there aren't affected by the low temps. I use these in both of my DSLRs instead of rechargeable LiON batteries after problems with extremely low temperatures (down below -20˚) during both of the past winters here in N Scotland.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

DW58 said:


> If that's the case I'm sure he'd be OK - I was assuming it might be something more extreme.
> 
> If you do go for something with rechargeable batteries, it's wise to keep them warm, i.e. in a pocket, until such time as he's about to use the camera. If it uses rechargeable AA batteries as with the Fuji you mentioned, suggest investing in AA Lithium batteries instead as there aren't affected by the low temps. I use these in both of my DSLRs instead of rechargeable LiON batteries after problems with extremely low temperatures (down below -20˚) during both of the past winters here in N Scotland.
> 
> Good luck :thumb:


Thanks for your advice :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You're welcome - freshly charged batteries can appear dead as the proverbial Dodo after a few minutes exposed to sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Right looks like the good old youngest son wasnt paying attention when he told me, hes actually going to alaska in september if that helps at all?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Alaska in September shouldn't be that cold, possibly below zero at night, but Blackflies are going to be far more of a problem than cold batteries 

Spend a few quid and get him a mossie-net :thumb:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Can anyone cast there eye over the olympus sz-10 and tell me if its any good? I know its not a bridge but thinking more of a point and shoot with a big zoom.

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/10260603/art/olympus/olympus-sz-10-black.html


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You'll get fantastic reviews on most digital cameras on DPReview.com - it doesn't cover that model at present but will give you lots of information which will help.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bridge cameras have the quality of a compact with the bulk of a dslr

Maybe look towards micro 4/3rds a Pen1 isn't too far off your budget


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

We add in Temperature compensations to our lenses for extreme temps and also test them in both a freezer and an oven.

Lots or grease really dont like sub zero temps. Allowing the camera and lens to temp soak over a day or so should help a little.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a Fuji 6500fd, its been a great camera for the price, had it 3 years and it was only £107. The photographs are very good considering it is only 6.0m pixels. I like it because it is a full manual zoom. It also gets you ready for using a DSLR when I was used to my proper 35mm SLR which I had been using since I was 15 when my Dad gave it to me.

I have just gor my Dad a GE X500 which seems pretty good so far, and it a very compact bridge camera with 16m pixels and a 27mm to 400mm zoom.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The bridge will help keep condensation down as no lens to change.
Lots of spare batteries for cold, decent well padded bag to help keep cold at bay.
The GE cameras are decent for there price...Example...

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...TqrDM4KV8gPR6LzQBQ&ved=0CEcQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers


----------

